
The Polygons of Another World: Game Boy Advance - ingve
https://fabiensanglard.net/another_world_polygons_GBA/
======
vanderZwan
I lamented in the Twitter thread that there is no recording on the internet of
this port running on real hardware, and within a few hours someone from the
GBA homebrew scene fixed that:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWTn8hHCcH8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWTn8hHCcH8)

------
Nicksil
Posts in the last ~15 hours

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22150590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22150590)
(guiambros)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22151039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22151039)
(ingve)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22153175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22153175)
(guiambros)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22154433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22154433)
(ingve)

------
pmuk
Upvoted just for the awesome retro theme of this website

